# apache2.4 seems to ignore access_compat module

## bastibasti

hi,

i have installed 

```

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.23-r2:2::gentoo  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-libressl) (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="access_compat actions alias asis auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbd authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cache_disk cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers imagemap include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -http2 -ident -lbmethod_bybusyness -lbmethod_byrequests -lbmethod_bytraffic -lbmethod_heartbeat -log_forensic -macro -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_fcgi -proxy_ftp -proxy_html -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -proxy_wstunnel -ratelimit -remoteip -reqtimeout -slotmem_shm -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -prefork -worker" 0 KiB

```

and enabled the module in httpd.conf

```

LoadModule access_compat_module modules/mod_access_compat.so

```

but however my error-log states

```

AH01630: client denied by server configuration:

```

(and I get a 403) - if I use the 2.4 syntax the 403 is not shown any longer. so it seems the access_compat module is inop. any advice??

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## gerdesj

Never used it myself but have a look in /etc/apache2/modules.d and grep for "compat"  There may be a config for it with a corresponding -D option to put in /etc/conf.d/apache2 (can't check now: big emerge running on my laptop - sorry)

I can't recall ever having to resort to editing httpd.conf to get a module running.

If there isn't a modules.d entry then I recommend that you create one - see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apache#Files - that way you will avoid messing with httpd.conf which may be overwritten on updates or at least avoid dealing with etc-update/dispatchconf for it.

Cheers

Jon

----------

